
The surprising damage smart workers can cause - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20171013-the-surprising-damage-smart-workers-can-cause
======
Boothroid
I'm not sure why this should be surprising at all - isn't this the definition
of overqualified?

~~~
dozzie
It is surprising if you've never thought about such an issue. Similarly
surprising is when you burn your hand touching a hot oven if you've never seen
anything hot before.

~~~
Boothroid
But I'm guessing most native English speakers would have an idea of what
overqualified means?

~~~
dozzie
But most native English speakers, or any language speakers for that matter,
don't think about what makes an overqualified person to work below their skill
level.

